# SoT strike force harbinger log



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

So.. i've been hanging around on the forums for a while and really getting back into collecting and painting my force... being the sort of indecisive sob that i am i have spent ages trying to settle on a colour scheme for my homebrew army but I’m now pretty set… I think and with a few free-er weeks ahead I thought starting a project log might give me even more incentive... the fluff about them is in the appropriate forum area if anyone is interested 
I've got mostly infantry at the moment with 1 dread, 2 rhinos and a second hand landie in need of a serious overhaul... here are a few pics










The whole force so far; 3 full tac squads, 2 rhinos, the landie, dread, 5 man assault and scout squads, 9 terminators a bike squad and my chaplain and 2 HQs










Different discarded colour ways (there were a whole lot of others as well including a really acid yellow and purple, shame I didn’t keep one )










Chaplain, Assault and combat squads almost fully painted, just need to do markings



















My first ‘Lord Tyrian’ chapter master model, I’m using the Vulkan stats in my army so I was trying to make something that looked like it could count as him, this was my first go with conversion and green stuff, it came out ok’ish but I wasn’t very happy… the conversion work is the spear, hood and powerglove/flamer









Then I saw this guy and thought he looked awesome and would make a great chapter master… I know he’s in terminator armour but, well I guess you could argue it is artificer at a push… the next couple are shots of the start of my conversion… The shoulder seems a little too big… but I’m hoping once I get a cloak on him it won’t seem so bad… either that or he’ll just look completely ridiculous  still he’s been fun so far!









Well I guess that’s about it for now, but as I’ve got some free time soon, hopefully I’ll be able to show some progress soon,

Thanks for reading


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

oooo i like these. Very cool scheme and i love your chapter master model. Cant wait to see these all painted and i shall be following. 

have some rep 

LTP


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the paint scheme mate, and great Chapter Master, I also love Grey Knight Termies, they look so cool.


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks both 

I'm happy enough with the colour scheme at the moment, but i'm starting to push the green back into a duller more camo colour. The thing i'm really struggling with is the chapter badge and insignias... 
I really wanted something that was different and not skulls or wings...
this is what i want to use (i know the purple is a bit off)








but it's so fiddly it's driving me mad!!!


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

Been pretty busy recently so haven't got as much done as i'd have liked, here are a couple of pics of my chapter master now he's almost finished, just playing around with the force weapon, can't decide on ice blue blade or flame blade on it, still needs a little neatening up i think too




























and, iv'e almost finished my 2 rhinos... thought i'd try a camo setup... quite like it, although i've been trying to make them look weathered and dirty but they just look poorly painted


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

great colour sceme! 

+rep to you sir keep them coming
please.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyrian said:


> ...i've been trying to make them look weathered and dirty but they just look poorly painted


I feel your pain. I tend not to do weathering for the same reason.

The Chapter colours camouflage looks well done.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Digging your colour scheme, it's got an awesome Green Goblin vibe going on :victory:

Also +rep for your rhinos, very originalscheme, and i don't think they look poorly painted at all. Add a few chips and some mud around the tracks and they will look tip top.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Ooo Psycedelic rhinos! Very nice indeed sir. I really want to do a musically influenced chapter now, with characters such as Brother Captain Hendrix with the Captain Hendrix experience, Sergeant Marley and his squad of Wailers, oh the ideas are invading my tiny head, must take a breather and relax...

But + rep for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks all! Hadn't really thought of them as psychadelic before... maybe i need to get some kaftans for my marines :victory:

@ Varakir - Yeah i thought it all seemed a bit familiar colour scheme-wise... the power of comic book villains must be strong!


----------

